# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Movo Wave, activity-tracking wristband, fitness tracker, Pinner Creek Group, LLC, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Pinner Creek Group, LLC

----------


## Airicist

Article "Movo Wave Wants To Make The Activity Tracking Wristband Affordable For All"

by Darrell Etherington
August 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Movo Wave is a stripped-down fitness tracker that costs just $30"

by Dana Wollman 
December 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Movo Wave Fitness Band Review 

Published on Jan 28, 2015




> Chad Johnson reviews the Movo Wave Fitness Band on Before You Buy 159.

----------

